

The C Word - jordw
http://daringfireball.net/2013/02/the_c_word

======
jonsherrard
Bloviation of the highest order!

Save yourself 5 minutes:

After stumbling over the near-insurmountable pile of quotes, I believe the
crux of the message is this tweet:
<https://twitter.com/stop/status/299019199030886400>.

Otherwise it's that Microsoft tried to meld laptop and tablet ahead of Apple,
and (implied by the author) failed.

------
ocean12
It's a bit difficult to argue with his premise with the 'tech journalists of
note' have made the argument for him.

------
shrughes
Wow, that's so deep. And here I thought computing devices came with a free
lunch.

